# Anyone ever dig one of those figural skull bottles?



## Reddielocks25 (Jul 25, 2006)

Has anyone ever dug one of those figural Skull bottles ? The one thats worth a lot of dough ! lol If so lets see some pics !!! I bet whoever found one went crazy when they pulled it from the ground ![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]  heres a pic of one


----------



## deepwoods (Jul 27, 2006)

Reddie - I heard a story from an old time collector about a guy digging a cache of over fifty! of those somewhere outside NYC a few years back. Must've been noxious and fumy, some of those old poisons had very lethal stuff in them. Ive heard stories about people opening one old bottle and being almost overcome.


----------



## Reddielocks25 (Jul 27, 2006)

Wowzwers ! 50 ! Thats alot of bottles and money !!! Yeah the fumes must of been rank !


----------



## Niko (Jul 27, 2006)

50? wow that's way cool...[] The first time I saw those bottles I fell in love with them. My collecting experience would be complete if I ever found one of thoseâ€¦ In a way that is what I am digging for every time I dig[][][] Not that I would pay for one, for me its all about finding. So Has any one on this form dug one before?


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't personally know anyone who has dug a figural skull, but it would indeed be a sweet find! The only bad thing about dug skulls is that they are almost always damaged. The glass over the skull's nose was very thin, and the lips chip easily. Even with a lip chip and a busted nose, they still display OK, just not perfectly. Even damaged ones can bring over $1000 if they are decent.

  There was a guy here on the forum who found a skull on a construction site one time. Unfortunately, I can't remember who it was [8D]. Jim


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah I rember that guy, found it damaged sold it for 500, bought a digital camera and some bottles lol


----------



## PhilaBottles (Aug 4, 2006)

are they always blue?

 are ther diff colors?? 

 ill add that one to my "things to dig list"...

 what about repros?

 thanks, matt


----------



## subsoil (Aug 9, 2006)

I admire all the poisons, they are always a treat to dig if I can ever get one LOL. 

 WOWWzers! 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/1875-VINTAGE-COBALT-BLUE-SKULL-POISON-BOTTLE-EXC-COND_W0QQitemZ160017239914QQihZ006QQcategoryZ897QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

